# How to send a message to network computers



## MikeDavies1981 (Sep 14, 2009)

How to send a message to network computers


----------



## Tonyzoe (Sep 14, 2009)

*Method 1. Net send command line provided by Microsoft.*
Step 1. Gather the names of the computers in your local or company network.
Step 2. Click Windows Start>>Programs>>Accessories>>Command prompt to open a command line window.
Step 3. Type the Net Send syntax in following format: 
_*net send {name | * | /domain [: name] | /users} message*_
Press the “enter” key to run the command. 

Advantages and disadvantages of Net Send:
It’s free, but there is a limitation of message length, spam or useless information maybe distributed on your network, and the network users cannot reply to your message.

*Method 2. Use a LAN messenger*
Step 1. Before implement the LAN messenger to your company or private network, you can do a search for the advantage and disadvantage of Net send as compared to a LAN messenger.

Step 2. You can find a LAN message through Google search or refer to a professional shareware collection website.

Step 3. Compare the features and price of the LAN messenger, download a free trial to see if the LAN messenger fulfills your requirements.

Advantages and disadvantages of use a LAN messenger to send message to network user:
LAN messenger encrypts all data transmitted through your company network. You can send/receive message even files and folders. The GUI on client side is more user-friendly and functional. Most specialized LAN messenger are shareware, so extra budget for implement a LAN messenger will be considered. For medium and large company, IBM Lotus Sametime and Microsoft LCS will be a good choice, for small and medium company, you can get a try with Pidgin, Jabber.


----------



## MikeDavies1981 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Tsona (Sep 2, 2009)

where do you find this {name | * | /domain [: name] | /users} information? the domain, name, and users?


----------

